# Stihl Man & Tree Ent - Tokoroa NZ



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tokoroa is one of New Zealand's main service towns for the [mainly] Pinus Radiata plantation district.

The town has these two carvings signifying its identity.


Feel free to add pix of towns which symbolises its essence (from your neck of the woods).


Stihl country:






















*ID THAT SAW!*


Tree Ent below...


----------



## Jonsered2095 (Aug 25, 2008)

Run Ent RUN:


----------

